# Columbia sander threads?



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

So I got a Columbia sander thinking it would work with the Columbia coarse thread adapter that I already have. It does not. So is there a different adapter for the sander? WTF?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

gopherstateguy said:


> So I got a Columbia sander thinking it would work with the Columbia coarse thread adapter that I already have. It does not. So is there a different adapter for the sander? WTF?



yep,


----------



## Skill77 (Apr 15, 2018)

mine fits fine on a purdy pole but even the columbia adapter i bought with the sanding head to put it on a rankee handle the threads bind before the screw bottoms out


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Skill77 said:


> mine fits fine on a purdy pole but even the columbia adapter i bought with the sanding head to put it on a rankee handle the threads bind before the screw bottoms out


Yeah, I'm a little disappointed about that. Still have not used it yet.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I prefer the rankee style poles. I have six of the ones from East Coast Drywall Tools. Use them for wiping tape on lids, roller, glazer, nail spotter, and my radius 360 sander.


----------



## Skill77 (Apr 15, 2018)

I just ordered a second columbia head with the rankee handle as a kit from all wall have to see how the adapter they send with this one is.


----------

